# Telegram?



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2021)

I see that the old IRC channel is defunct, and I saw something about a Telegram chat. I used to be very active in the IRC and was just wondering if I could grab a link to the Telegram to check in if that's okay!


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 15, 2021)

I've sent you a PM! ... or wait I guess they're called "conversations" now. check your inbox!


----------

